# pci-e card setup for USB3? [solved]

## cwc

I a have an 

Inateck PCI-E to USB 3.0 2-Port PCI Express Card 

lspci

USB controller: Fresco Logic FL1100 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 10)

Kernel:

4.4.39-gentoo #3 SMP Thu Mar 2 20:59:52 PST 2017 x86_64 AMD FX(tm)-4350 Quad-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

The card does not pick up any usb devices and I know it is powered up.

Please throw me a bone on this one.

```
03:00.0 USB controller: Fresco Logic FL1100 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 10) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: Fresco Logic FL1100 USB 3.0 Host Controller

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 25, NUMA node 0

   Memory at fe100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Memory at fe111000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at fe110000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=8 Masked-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting
```

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

It's a old post, but can help?

----------

## cwc

I started my system with the sysrc and got the following:

03:00.0 USB controller: Fresco Logic Device 1100 (rev 10) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

	Subsystem: Fresco Logic Device 1100

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 47

	Memory at fe100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

	Memory at fe111000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Memory at fe110000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

	Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

	Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

	Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=8 Masked-

	Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

	Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

I was able to mount a usb from the usb 3.0 pci-e card using tty.

Now I need to figure out how to install the driver on my system.

----------

## cwc

Got the card to work:

https://pastebin.com/buxjDfD4

----------

